# not sure what happened sat



## staceyc (Jul 11, 2011)

we went away for the weekend to legoland so thought  as we were leaving very early on the morning we would stop off at maccys for brekki well we got lost  so i ended up having a brown breadroll with cheese from our picnic tested my b/s before it was 7.6 and then the same after lunch was a brown ham roll and plain greek yoghurt and apple b/s 7.4 before luch and 6.8 after my insulin had been upped the day before  im not sure why it was high before the meals its never like that normaly


----------



## Caroline (Jul 11, 2011)

Could be down to doing something out of the ordinary, or the weather, or even if you were more or less active.  Do you find the weather affects your readings? Although even the highest number is not too high.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 11, 2011)

It's possible that the stress of the journey (and getting lost) could have raised your levels from what you would normally expect.


----------



## tracey w (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi Stacey,

Am i correct that you have gestational diabetes? It may be better to post this inthe pregnancy section. From my understanding of diabetes in pregnancy insulin requirements can change drastically throughtout the pregnancy. Sure someone there will be able to help you more


----------



## trophywench (Jul 11, 2011)

Snap Tracey - I was gonna say that!  LOL


----------



## tracey w (Jul 11, 2011)

trophywench said:


> Snap Tracey - I was gonna say that!  LOL



Great minds


----------



## MrsCLH (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi Stacey

I'm type 1 so not quite the same but I find that if I'm up and about out of the house doing things before I've had my breakfast then my sugar goes up even if I'm not eating breakfast any later than normal. So I have to get up and get my insulin and breakfast first thing before I do anything else. Your pre-lunch being a bit high was probably just a knock on effect of being a bit higher earlier in the day.

I wouldn't worry if it was just a couple of out of range readings. And a couple of pre-meal readings in the 7s are not going to do your baby any harm. I don't make any adjustments to my regime unless I get 3 readings out of ramge occuring at the same time of day, ie I would wait until my pre-breakfast was out of range 3 times before increasing my insulin the night before.

How have your pre-breakfast readings been since?

Mrs H xx


----------



## staceyc (Jul 12, 2011)

thankyou i rang my nurse yesterday and she has upped my insuiln the rapid one as in the morning i cant seem to keep it within the limit she wants , she put saturday down as my slow release not getting into my system


----------



## MrsCLH (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi Stacey

Presumably you take a long acting insulin as well then? Maybe it just didn't do its job properly on Saturday? 

Don't worry too much, if she's upped your insulin it will hopefully bring you back in range in the evenings. How many weeks pregnant are you? It's quite normal for the insulin to be less effective as you get further on and therefore you need to take more.

Take care

Mrs H x


----------

